# Salary Expectation Question



## ronny78 (25 Feb 2008)

Is there a good way to answer the question of what your salary expectations are without either selling yourself too low or ruling yourself out, I suppose basically not commiting yourself either way ?

There is a position advertised with a recruitment agency that a friend is interested in. Agency will not commit on what the organisation or salary is without up to date CV and expected salary - she rang and was told to send this info in first. Without knowing the size of the organisation its hard to know what ballpark they are looking to pay for the position. She has all the necessary qualifications for the job spec and so I think if she were to send in the CV and make at least some reference to a salary they would be interested in talkiing to her. Any suggestions on best approach ?

Thanks,
R-


----------



## Martinslan (25 Feb 2008)

At this early stage if your friend is interested then pput in the CV. The objective of the CV is to get to interviews. Salary, extra's and term and conditions come way down the process.


----------



## ronny78 (25 Feb 2008)

Thanks for reply Martinslan

She is going to send in her CV, however itwas pointed out to her that they were interested in her salary expectation. What I was hoping is that someone might have a suggestion of a polite answer that skirts around the question without commiting to a figure.

Realistically the company and not the recruitment agency have already a figure in mind for what they want to pay and naturally as a potential candidate one would like to get as close to this ceiling as possible rather than working for significantly less. Of course if the potential salary is very low then this will be irrelevant as candidate won't leave existing employment.

Thanks
R-


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Feb 2008)

> however itwas pointed out to her that they were interested in her salary expectation. What I was hoping is that someone might have a suggestion of a polite answer that skirts around the question without commiting to a figure.


What I would say is I would expect the market rate for my skills. This is what I am saying!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2008)

ronny78 said:


> Any suggestions on best approach ?


"Up to €xK p.a."?


----------



## TabithaRose (25 Feb 2008)

"my salary expectation would vary depending on what other benefits are or are not included in the overall package"


----------



## Sunny (26 Feb 2008)

ronny78 said:


> There is a position advertised with a recruitment agency that a friend is interested in. Agency will not commit on what the organisation or salary is without up to date CV and expected salary - she rang and was told to send this info in first. Without knowing the size of the organisation its hard to know what ballpark they are looking to pay for the position. She has all the necessary qualifications for the job spec and so I think if she were to send in the CV and make at least some reference to a salary they would be interested in talkiing to her. Any suggestions on best approach ?
> 
> Thanks,
> R-


 
I used to work for a recrutiment agency in another life and you should be aware that it is not unknown for agancies to advertise jobs that don't really exist to build up their applicant database when approaching employers. This may be why they are unwilling to give details. They don't have any.


----------



## ronny78 (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the replies ! 

I'll tell her to go with the suggestion by TabithaRose....sounds diplomatic and non-commital ! Particularly if the vacancy doesn't actually exist...

Thanks again
R-


----------

